# Using sound effect apps to desensitize to storms/sirens/gunshots?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know a few people that have used various sounds to desensitize. I think there's a few threads here on the forum. I'll look to see if I can find them and post the links for you.

I'm still looking, found this one so far-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...blems-issues/120915-fireworks-cd-therapy.html


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

Short but helpful thread. Is it best etiquette to bump the older one?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Some competition obedience people use CDs (?) with the sounds of dog shows to proof their dogs for competition. I'm guessing it helps some but there's nothing like the live experience.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

My guy knows the difference between fake and real. 
Like the sound of thunder coming from a speaker is not the same as thunder above the roof. 
And doorbells on TV he knows aren't ours.

Maybe your baby will be different but I would try to expose her to the real thing as much as possible. (except the gun shots - I hope you don't ever hear those!)

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Stay_Golden (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, I guess the trick or treaters at my house are in for some SERIOUS tricks next year, then!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Big difference between sounds we might play and the real thing. Besides that dogs do notice a change in barometric pressure before a storm hits, no sounds helps that.

If you're expect a new dog soon being currently dogless the sounds you have wouldn't hurt playing for your new friend but don't expect them to work miracles.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ZZ Top, Led Zeppelin, and Queen do just as good a job, and you probably have them at your fingertips.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder sometimes plays the sound of people clapping and cheering in her conformation classes. The her veteran show dogs really perk up when they hear the sound.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Nothing much to add but a funny anecdote here. I had a habit of listening to Jimmy Buffett's "Songs You Know by Heart" album whenever I would walk KC. "Son of a son of a sailor was the first song on the playlist and KC learned to love that song. Anytime the song would be played he would get extremely happy even if he knew we were not going for a walk. Early in the song there is a bell that goes, "ding, ding". You could see him lift his ears listening to the music in anticipation of that ding ding. As soon as it was played he would get all ecstatic and kind of dance around. My older brother used to get the biggest kick out of playing the song and watching his reaction. Sorry this is off topic but playing the sounds to desensitize a dog reminded me of this


----------

